# diving



## WO2 Gubbels (2 Feb 2005)

Hi all,

  I was wondering if anyone has done the diving training here, and if so how was it.  I have heard that it is hard to get on and hard to do but i was just wondering, if I wished to attempt at anyrate through the naval reserves, what kind of expectations should I be trying to meet in all aspects?
  
  Thanks
                      Jason Gubbels


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Feb 2005)

Check the recruiting website for information on the Reserve Trade called "Port Inspection Diver"

The site is located at: Navy Recruiting Website

You need to be in good physical condition for the course and must be exempt on your express test annually to be a diver.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (3 Feb 2005)

What is the express test?? I did read the blurp on it, just wondering what in great physical fitness meant?


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Feb 2005)

An express test is an annual fitness test taken by all members of the CF, or at least they are suppost to take it.

Information on the express test can be viewed at:

http://www.psphalifax.ns.ca/FleetFitness/expres.asp

As for great physical condition, you would be doing quite a bit of running, PT and diving daily.


----------



## NCRCrow (25 Feb 2005)

Exempt required to stay current....


----------



## kj_gully (28 Feb 2005)

Naval Port Inspection Diver is a trade within the Naval Reserve. You can also get on a Ship's Team Diver course. This course is open to any CF member, but like the Basic Parachutist''s course, you must be able to demonstrate a benefit to the forces to get selected for it, ie, a possibility of being employed as a diver, and the potential to pass (physically fit) so if you were to be posted to a MCDV, or express interest in being posted to an MCDV, or looking for fulltime employment attached to halifax or Esquimalt, that would fit the bill. *Usually* the STD course is offered to port inspection divers, but I have seen other reserves get this course, for the reasons noted. Good luck


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (3 Mar 2005)

The hardcore diving course is clearance diver. As a reserve you are also eligible to apply. After your course you will be working as a clearance diver fully qualify and in the reserve. The course is in Esquimalt and also the 2 weeks pre-selection.
cheers


----------



## kj_gully (3 Mar 2005)

Not entirely true, TB. Yes the hardcore divers are the Clearance Divers ( Strength in Depth!). Yes Reserves can apply. *BUT* they must first be qualified as a Canadian Forces Diver (Ship's Diver, Combat Diver, SAR Tech Diver, Port Inspection Diver) to be considered. If they are selected after the prelim in either Esquimalt or Halifax, then they will be offered a component transfer, and will join the Regular Force.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (4 Mar 2005)

thanks for the infos kj_gully, I didn't know that. One of my friend is on is clearance diver course in Esquimalt and he's working is ass pretty hard. In fact they were doing some competitions with the sar tech students over there.


----------



## WillR (23 Mar 2005)

Is it possible to become a diver if you are an officer, or is it only open to NCM's?


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Mar 2005)

Yes Officers can become Clearance Divers. 

As was mentioned earlier, they too would have to complete the Ship Diver's Supervisors course (similar to the Ship's Divers course with additional organizational subjects included). Then you would have to complete the Prelim course to be selected for a Clearance Diver Officers course. 

Just getting past the Prelim is a battle. I'm sure any Clearance Diver will tell you that "Many have tried, few have succeeded"


----------



## eliminator (26 Mar 2005)

> Is it possible to become a diver if you are an officer, or is it only open to NCM's?



I did the Ship's Team Diver course last summer, and I am an Officer Cadet. Actually, I'm not even in the Navy, but I managed to get on the course. Some courses are "easier" than others because it depends on your staff how much they want to push you. After the six weeks, we only had 4 people left (two RMC cadets, and two naval reservists) It's a bag drive, but it's worth it in the end. When you get those dolphins, your regulator nearly falls out of your mouth because how much you're smiling.

Treading water in a pool at 2 o'clock in the morning is not exactly my idea of fun, but it certainly instills discipline...or maybe that was fear.

Jumping off the back of a Halifax class ship in a dry suit and doubles on your back is pretty exciting, not to mention doing helo rescue swimmer drop offs from the seakings. ah, the memories


----------



## kj_gully (26 Mar 2005)

There is a requirement for officers to undergo Dive training. There is an officer position on every CF dive Team. You undergo your dive supervisor training while on your basic dive course. The same applies to NCO's MCpl & above.


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Mar 2005)

kj_gully said:
			
		

> There is a requirement for officers to undergo Dive training. There is an officer position on every CF dive Team. You undergo your dive supervisor training while on your basic dive course. The same applies to NCO's MCpl & above.



I wouldn't say that is 100% correct, or at least as it pertains to Ship's Diver Teams.

There is a requirement for a member of the team to have completed the Diver Supervisor course. Depending on the ship, you may see the only person with that qualification is a Snr NCO.


----------



## kj_gully (28 Mar 2005)

You are correct, but there would likely be a non dive-qualified officer delegated by the CO taking responsibility for the admin of the team. Regardless of who fills the billet, the position is diving officer, and is properly filled by a commisioned member.


----------



## bLUE fOX (20 Jun 2005)

If i were interested in applying for a basic divers or divers supervisors course where would I go to get information? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jun 2005)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> If i were interested in applying for a basic divers or divers supervisors course where would I go to get information? Any help would be appreciated



You mean as a CIC officer ? Is there a need / reasoning for that ?


----------



## bLUE fOX (21 Jun 2005)

HMCS Quadra and Ontario both have positions forships diver (or so i have been told) and both of those are cadet summer camps. I am none to sure about the east coast camps But i am fairly certain that Ontario has such an opening. Any one care to correct or elaborate?


----------



## kj_gully (23 Jun 2005)

I am 99.95% certain that you will not be course loaded as a Cadet instructor. No, make that 99.999% This is a course open to Serving members of the Canadian Forces, or Reseves. There may be a position at the aforementioned bases/units, if so I do not know of it. I know there is no Ship's dive team here in Comox (Hmcs Quadra). If there is a position, it would be held by a member with the qual on Temporary Duty, or MAYBE by someone who was qualified while in, and carrying out the duty now as a CI ( I doubt it). There needs to be At least 4, and better 5 qualified divers to make up a dive team. Get in the Navy, get the Course. Officers get their supervisor's qual during basic diver training ( see previous post) I was in the Navy for 7 years as a clearance diver, so that's how come I can say this with such conviction. Good luck

Gully


----------



## bLUE fOX (23 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the info. as far as a dive team though, i was told they only have one diver for emergency purposes. mayhaps i was misinformed. again. and as far as a CI doing diving at a camp, I was talking to the CO of Ontario and he said they are thinking of opening up a cadet dive program there. it is to be staffed by former CF divers. So I guess you got me.


----------



## 392 (26 Jun 2005)

NCRCrow said:
			
		

> Exempt required to stay current....



Nope. 

The minimum standard for CF divers must be met during the annual EXPRES evaluation, but the minimum diver's standard does not always equate to an exempt. As far as staying current, unless it's changed in the last day or so, there are 4 things that are required to stay current in the non CD qualifications (i.e. STD, Cbt D, etc.):

1) one dive every 90 days,
2) current Dive medical within the last 12 months,
3) been no longer than 3 years since last requal or initial qualification, and
4) current EXPRES evaluation with the MPFS for divers met in the last 12 months, or an Exempt from the previous year.

Of course, being current does not always equal being proficient   

DIVE ARMY!


----------



## 392 (26 Jun 2005)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. as far as a dive team though, i was told they only have one diver for emergency purposes. mayhaps i was misinformed. again. and as far as a CI doing diving at a camp, I was talking to the CO of Ontario and he said they are thinking of opening up a cadet dive program there. it is to be staffed by former CF divers. So I guess you got me.



Wasn't the cadet dive program squashed in the late '80's / early '90's? 

Anyway, why would a cadet camp in Kingston require "emergency" divers when there is a Naval Reserve dive team basically right across the street, or a Combat Dive Team 3 hours away in Pet that are properly trained for this type of thing? Sounds like a dive accident waiting to happen to me.....


----------



## bLUE fOX (26 Jun 2005)

Just out of curiosity what do you mean a dive accident? I know originally they had a program in Patricia Bay, British Columbia, and it was cancelled. But the way it was explained to me was that there would probably be an age restriction (IE 16+) for this new program. I have never dived in the Kingston area but I hear it can be tricky in some places what with current and such, so it seems to me that having younger cadets do this type of program would be dangerous. and about the reserve dive team, would all navy reserve units have one? a full team i mean, or just a loose gaggle of people who are qualified/certified? thanks for your answers


----------



## 392 (26 Jun 2005)

Not being a Navy guy, I can only go off the little bit I know of how their reserve PID teams and Ship's Diver teams are set up, but I would hazard to say that all Navy reserve units do not have a dive team. If you look up CFAO 43-2, even though it is outdated by a few years, you will get some of the info you need on the diving org of the CF. 
For Cadet diving, check out Chapter 7 of Cadet Water Safety Orders for how it is to be run.

A dive accident, is exactly that - an accident occuring while diving. Having *one* diver for emergency purposes (your words, not mine) is not a very smart idea IMHO. Anyone who has any kind of schmick about diving knows that one should never be diving alone - unless tended (for you CF diver types who are starting to circle like sharks  ) or there are extenuating circumstances. *ESPECIALLY* when you're talking about young adults who have very little experience.

Besides, I don't know exactly what kind of "emergencies" a cadet camp would have that would require a lone diver to suit up and jump in with no backup? A sunken sailboat doesn't exactly constitute an emergency. But like I said earlier, there are properly trained CF teams in the area who can provide search and recovery assets, so why not use them?


----------



## bLUE fOX (26 Jun 2005)

I hadn't considered the safety of one diver, and that makes huge sense. Like I said these are things I was told and by the sounds of it from some fairly unreliable sources. thanks for the info.


----------



## kj_gully (26 Jun 2005)

392 said:
			
		

> Anyone who has any kind of schmick about diving knows that one should never be diving alone - unless tended (for you CF diver types who are starting to circle like sharks  )



LMAO >

Gully


----------

